# FRB Club > Общение > Комната отдыха >  Помогите пожалуйста!!!

## TROI

Все дело в том,что я безумно лбьлю одну девушку,мы с ней живем уже четыре года!))) У меня работа связана с частыми и длинными командировками(((( В последнее время я стал подозревать,что моя любимая мне изменяет(((( 

Есть ли какая то программа что бы я будучи в командировке с своего ноута мог подключиться к ее и смотреть,что происходит через ее вэб камеру?

Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!

----------


## ОрлоФФ1

> Все дело в том,что я безумно лбьлю одну девушку,мы с ней живем уже четыре года!))) У меня работа связана с частыми и длинными командировками(((( В последнее время я стал подозревать,что моя любимая мне изменяет(((( 
> 
> Есть ли какая то программа что бы я будучи в командировке с своего ноута мог подключиться к ее и смотреть,что происходит через ее вэб камеру?
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!


по ходу ты фантастики начитался!)))

----------


## корнеплод

скрытую камеру установи, да и всё...

----------


## Amare

> Все дело в том,что я безумно лбьлю одну девушку,мы с ней живем уже четыре года!))) У меня работа связана с частыми и длинными командировками(((( В последнее время я стал подозревать,что моя любимая мне изменяет(((( 
> 
> Есть ли какая то программа что бы я будучи в командировке с своего ноута мог подключиться к ее и смотреть,что происходит через ее вэб камеру?
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!


Хочешь дам советы?
Если не доверяешь девушке, разлюби её...иначе начнётся постоянная головная боль и нервный срыв по поводу ревности. Тебе это надо?

----------


## Владимир 3111

Здравствуйте господа у меня проблема- устроился на работу проектировщиком ОВК нужна программа RAUWIN 2.6 с кряком или 4.0 с кряком, на рутрекере толко RAUCAD выложен помогите плиз-кинте ссылочку где скачать! Или в личку Boomer@93.ru, заранее спасибо за любую помощь!

----------


## Relaxety

> Все дело в том,что я безумно лбьлю одну девушку,мы с ней живем уже четыре года!))) У меня работа связана с частыми и длинными командировками(((( В последнее время я стал подозревать,что моя любимая мне изменяет(((( 
> 
> Есть ли какая то программа что бы я будучи в командировке с своего ноута мог подключиться к ее и смотреть,что происходит через ее вэб камеру?
> 
> Помогите пожалуйста!!!!!!


так-то подленькое очень желание. Если доверия к девушке нет, то и смысла нет отношения продолжать.

----------


## vikuska29

помогите себе и мне заработать денег, зарегистрируйтесь по этой ссылке и сможете зарабатывать,не очень много.но стабильно.не лохотрон!!
http://forumok.com/p/fabb0888/ всем помогающим спасибо!

----------


## vikuska29

а здесь за опросы деньги дают! http://fiftry.net/?ref=4395032

----------


## Sher

Вот надо тебе сон свой испорить... а даже если и обнаружишь, что делать дальше будешь? Может меньше знаешь и крепче спишь?

----------

